# Dovii pics



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

the dovii are on the move now with the baby's and went to the side of the tank with less algea (poor tank needs a cleaning) so i snapped a pic or two.










View attachment 75229


View attachment 75231


View attachment 75233


View attachment 75235


View attachment 75237


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

very nice never seen one before until now they look pretty kewl.how is his temperment?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> very nice never seen one before until now they look pretty kewl.how is his temperment?
> [snapback]1179981[/snapback]​


he is so mean he scare me (seriously)







here is a short video of how agressive he is with fry in the tank. I have a hard time just opening the lids to drop in brine shrimp or foods, he dashes at me all the time. I have to throw in feeders to distract him so i can shake the brine net in the tank or he attacks the net.............. not kidding just a nut case (i love it)









dovii attack


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very beautiful fish and congrats on the babies.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

mauls said:


> very beautiful fish and congrats on the babies.
> [snapback]1180008[/snapback]​


Thanks mauls


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great looking fish, ur a father noww, LIke there colors


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What's up with you and fish, John? Anything you lay your hands on starts breeding









Cool pics man, and congrats on the fry








I feel kind of bad for the pleco - he must have his ass kicked on a regular basis, if that male even freightens you...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

actually i put a dither pleco in there







i had a smaller comon pleco with an old eye injury's (from Sanchezi) that is about 10 inches long. He takes alot more sh*t than the big dude. But they still both have chopped up tails. the tank is long enough that they stay at their end and the male dovii backs off. But any fish or myself that goes on the side of the tank with the fry get soaked or bitten







The large sailfin had a bunch of fry on top of him eating brine shrimp that landed on him. The male dovii was watching him big time lol it was like don't even try anything stupid or you are in for it







so the sailfin just sat there and didn't do anything, which was a big suprize as he could cut loose when he wants.

thanks jonas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> The large sailfin had a bunch of fry on top of him eating brine shrimp that landed on him. The male dovii was watching him big time lol it was like don't even try anything stupid or you are in for it :laugh: so the sailfin just sat there and didn't do anything, which was a big suprize as he could cut loose when he wants.[snapback]1180486[/snapback]​


That must have been an awesome sight, seeing that male guard the pleco, which was probably thinking "_Oh god, what if I have to sneeze?_"


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Cool!
Sweet!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice dovii. I miss mine.. had to sell him


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Very nice dovii. I miss mine.. had to sell him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why lemmy, did you get tired of the face washes? j/k


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Nah, I decided to dedicate my 300g to something other than a huge dovii


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

How big of a tank does a single male Dovi need??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

6'x2' minimum


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

old buddy of mine had a pair. He got so sick of the babys that he eneded up using them as feeders all the time.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

How big do they get?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> old buddy of mine had a pair. He got so sick of the babys that he eneded up using them as feeders all the time.
> [snapback]1182440[/snapback]​


that's fine i have three very hungry Rhaphiodon Vulpinus that could use a switch from feeders/minnows









Cobra Posted Yesterday, 09:41 PM
How big do they get?

20" possible


----------



## wffsoccer (Sep 3, 2005)

omg, how big is that pleco...


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wffsoccer said:


> omg, how big is that pleco...
> [snapback]1182796[/snapback]​


17" long


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This is how good and healthy Dovii's should look like: Flawless









The pleco does make a good addition, he looks good as well


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow! I'm impressed at his speed. I always heard and read dovii were fast but that's amazing. The last one I had (a 10 incher) never did much of anything. Hid in a cave and occasionally dashed out to hit a 12" oscar in the side and dash back in.

Very nice!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ya.. they are fast mofo's. When I purchased mine at 6" it jumped out of the water in a 500g tank about 2' out of the water. He did this about 4-5 times all together... he was a smart little bastard.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Wow! I'm impressed at his speed. I always heard and read dovii were fast but that's amazing. The last one I had (a 10 incher) never did much of anything. Hid in a cave and occasionally dashed out to hit a 12" oscar in the side and dash back in.
> 
> Very nice!
> [snapback]1184051[/snapback]​


your old 10" dovii was just as fast i bet, he just wasn't guarding lil fry's..... this pair turned into very agressive fish "only" after laying eggs. Like having a totally different pair of fish. plus i moved them into a tank where they can actually gain speed. I am curious as to what they are gonna do to the fry's as they are still watching them 3 weeks later.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Serrapygo said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I'm impressed at his speed. I always heard and read dovii were fast but that's amazing. The last one I had (a 10 incher) never did much of anything. Hid in a cave and occasionally dashed out to hit a 12" oscar in the side and dash back in.
> ...


Why, what do you think they will do?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well i am sure they are gonna get chomped by the male/female but i am curious when this will take place (how old) because there are no signs of this yet.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats wicked!!! if i was closer i would definatly buy some from you.


----------

